# Need help to rent an apartment in Sharm



## Jen_from_Russia (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello to everyone! I'm a newer here. Moving to Sharm in the beginning of October, want to stay from 2 till 6 months and then may be for a year or so. I'll be happy if anyone gives me any info abot rentals in Sharm. I need a one bedroom apt, somewhere not far from Naama Bay or Old Market or smth like this. Fully furnished and with Internet access (my work is connected with Internet, so, it is "must have" )
What do i need to rent an apt there? Any special docs? Papers from bank account? And what are the prices? If anyone knows anyhting about it, let me know.
Thanks a lot.
Jen


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Jen_from_Russia said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm a newer here. Moving to Sharm in the beginning of October, want to stay from 2 till 6 months and then may be for a year or so. I'll be happy if anyone gives me any info abot rentals in Sharm. I need a one bedroom apt, somewhere not far from Naama Bay or Old Market or smth like this. Fully furnished and with Internet access (my work is connected with Internet, so, it is "must have" )
> What do i need to rent an apt there? Any special docs? Papers from bank account? And what are the prices? If anyone knows anyhting about it, let me know.
> Thanks a lot.
> Jen


Hi Jen and welcome to the forum

Not allowed to name names on here so ill pm them when you get enough posts. Im back on 15/9/11 if you need help in person. Have you already visited Hadaba before?

saaf


----------



## Jen_from_Russia (Sep 6, 2011)

*Thanks for answering*



saafend said:


> Hi Jen and welcome to the forum
> 
> Not allowed to name names on here so ill pm them when you get enough posts. Im back on 15/9/11 if you need help in person. Have you already visited Hadaba before?
> 
> saaf


Yeah, I lived there before, and visit Sharm pretty often, minimum twice a year. I'll be happy to get any kind of help, i mean, informational support  I'm not looking for an apartment to share, that's important (i simply don't like to live with unknown ppl), I want to rent it on my own. Some of my friends live in Hadaba, I'm trying to contact them as well. I'll be in Sharm on the 30th of September but for the 1st week I've already booked a hotel. So, I'll have abt 1 week to search for an apt. What are the prices, btw? 

Jen


----------



## Jen_from_Russia (Sep 6, 2011)

*By the way *



saafend said:


> Hi Jen and welcome to the forum
> 
> Not allowed to name names on here so ill pm them when you get enough posts. Im back on 15/9/11 if you need help in person. Have you already visited Hadaba before?
> 
> saaf


Btw, I'll also like to know some other things, e.g., buying scooter, pet care (my cat comes with me ), etc... I lived in Egypt time ago but that time I was with firends who studied there and they helped me to solve such problems. Now I'm moving alone and this is a kinda new experience for me  

Thanks again,
Jen


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please remember that no one is allowed to contact you with regards to helping you for a fee.
Any help offered through this forum should be free.


----------



## Jen_from_Russia (Sep 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please remember that no one is allowed to contact you with regards to helping you for a fee.
> Any help offered through this forum should be free.


Yeah, that's why I'm here, coz I consider just some good advice from ppl who live here and know things  Thanks.


----------

